# About to apply for 175 visa



## stbb748 (Sep 19, 2008)

Im about to take to plunge and move to australia. I have a few questions i hope someone can answer. I am sending my trades recognition off this week then i was going to apply for visa when that comes back ok.How long does it take before you are asked for medical or should i get everything sorted before i apply?Im over weight but on a crash diet with gym visist every 2 days.My bmi is 35, will this stop me getting visa? Any idea of time scales for visa to be approved , my trade is on the demand list and im 90% sure i will have a job offer within 3 months.Thanks in advance, best site i have found for info on emegrating, loads of great info.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

stbb748 said:


> Im about to take to plunge and move to australia. I have a few questions i hope someone can answer. I am sending my trades recognition off this week then i was going to apply for visa when that comes back ok.How long does it take before you are asked for medical or should i get everything sorted before i apply?Im over weight but on a crash diet with gym visist every 2 days.My bmi is 35, will this stop me getting visa? Any idea of time scales for visa to be approved , my trade is on the demand list and im 90% sure i will have a job offer within 3 months.Thanks in advance, best site i have found for info on emegrating, loads of great info.


first of all, wish u luck, now, we too just applied for 175, they normally take 8-10 months to allot the case officer, once tha tis done, they ask u to get your medicals done, if u dont want to waste a month which normally the police clearance and medicals u can calculate accordingly and get it done, maybe around the 9th month post applying, but again, it woudl be a gamble.
being overweight isnt a threat. my bmi was 49 one yearr back, as of today it is 34 and i am sure by the time we get medicals it will be below 28 or maybe at 28. anyway, they check all relevant problems which can be obesity related, like diabetes, blood pressure, heart related etc. just make sure u work out enough to keep these things in order.

tht answers your questions. any further thing, pls ask

cheers
anj


----------



## stbb748 (Sep 19, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks for that info, my bmi is 34 and im paniking. If i apply now i should be under 30 by time the medical is done.Another question is the new TRA forms, has anyone used them yet. I haver just recived them and they seen to be better for people like me who have done a jobe for 20 years but no real qualifications.If anyone has used them yet i would love o have some feedback


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

stbb748 said:


> Im about to take to plunge and move to australia. I have a few questions i hope someone can answer. I am sending my trades recognition off this week then i was going to apply for visa when that comes back ok.How long does it take before you are asked for medical or should i get everything sorted before i apply?Im over weight but on a crash diet with gym visist every 2 days.My bmi is 35, will this stop me getting visa? Any idea of time scales for visa to be approved , my trade is on the demand list and im 90% sure i will have a job offer within 3 months.Thanks in advance, best site i have found for info on emegrating, loads of great info.


Hi there,

As Anj said, once you've submitted your application it can take months before being allotted a Case Officer. Generally, not long after that momentous occasion will you be asked for police checks and medicals - so you've got months to wait yet.

Generally, if you have a BMI of 40 or over the doc doing the medical will probably ask for further tests (EKG etc) but it won't affect you getting your visa. My BMI was around yours when I had my medical and everything was fine.

You can always check out the timeline website to see how other people's applications are progressing.

Dolly


----------



## Indyland (Jan 21, 2009)

Will actually having diabetes stop my husband from getting a visa? He uses oral medication and the doctor says he's keeping things under control.

Cara


----------

